# Tack Box to Joiner's Box



## Jeff M. (Jan 26, 2018)

I started this in a new thread so I can show as I go along with the build. I am currently disassembling the Blue Tack Box and have decided to make a small Joiners Box. I read that when a man was skilled enough his first project had to be a tool box to hold his tools. I settled on a design style. The measurements may change once I get it laid out. It is not very big but just going to take my time, build it to last, and build something I can be proud of. The mission is to do this entirely with hand tools. Even the disassembly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 26, 2018)

Disassembled! Whooo! and I had an idea, I was taking off the horseshoes and I seen the shoe tacks and I thought wouldn't it be cool to assemble this joiners box, when it is needed, mostly will be joinery cause I need to work on my joints., but I want to put in Cut Nails where I can?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 26, 2018)

I got it all laid out and mapped out my pieces. The box will be 22-1/4" wide x 12-7/8" deep on the outside. Height in the back will be 21.-3/4" and the front will be 14-1/2" tall. I would like to add another 7-1/4" to the height, I will have to go see what is in my aunts barn. but this makes complete use of the lumber with the exception of the 2x4's I took off and an 8-1/2" end which I will fit in somewhere. And I need to round up wood for the drawer. I got some used simple oak molding for all the way around the bottom to help dress it up. I am sure dimensions will change slightly by the time I sand, plane and cut but this is a good starting point.

What do you guys thing? a little taller would be nice. If I want to put a drawer in.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Borsco (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks good, buddy. Will you have to rip any boards? That will be quite the task with only hand tools.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 27, 2018)

Borsco said:


> Looks good, buddy. Will you have to rip any boards? That will be quite the task with only hand tools.


Hey Borsco, sorry for the late reply, I will have to rip one board that is on the front and is 22-1/4 long. unless I raise the box another 8 inches but a 2 ft rip cut would not be bad.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 27, 2018)

So in my drawing I have the door to the bottom coming completely off, do you guys think that is the best way to do it? I was thinking it will not have this chest on top my tool box , maybe the workbench when I get it set up but probably not even that, I was thinking about having it hinge down like with the hinges on the bottom and having a little peg that comes out or that is in the box so that when I am out at the farm, I will have almost a 2 ft by 1 foot work space?

What do you guys think>


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2018)

Might be a nice place to set tools, but I don't know if I would call it a workspace.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 27, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Might be a nice place to set tools, but I don't know if I would call it a workspace.


More or less what I meant, but you are right.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 27, 2018)

But I am going to sharpen up my saw, take the wood to the farm, build a sawhorse, and get to cutting here in a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 27, 2018)

I also thought about making the box door open like a cabinet but it is almost 2 feet long, but I can split it down the middle. If I wanted to hang it on the wall?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 27, 2018)

Got all my pieces cut today, With a Handsaw ( @Brink ) I even found out, my hand sawing skills leave a lot to be desired. LOL. But hey I am figuromg otpi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

So I wanted to make something for my Mom with the Horseshoe (at least on of them) and I thought she just got her own place, first time in her whole life, I thought I would take a shoe and make a sign. I printed of the size of letters I wanted and the font, taped them to my board and went over them with my home made marking knife, and then I took the remaining part of the paper of traced them deeper with the knife. and marked the edges with a pencil. That way I can see it easier when I start carving. I left lots of room around it so I can carve scroll work or something around it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


>


This is how far I got today, I am going to need some real carving tools though I think, If I want to do scroll work on chairs and stuff. I carved this with a .210 wide chisel from Harbor freight and a homemade marking knife I made from an old bread knife I got from goodwill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't know how I am going to do that intricate race horses with a chisel though??


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi guys, so I brought my wood back that I cut up to start dovetailing the joiners box. Do I want to dovetail though or would I be best to try box joints first. Cause I have never done either.
@Brink @Tony @rocky1 @woodtickgreg @Schroedc @Sprung


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 19, 2018)

Do I need a set of dividers to lay out my pins and tails or no?


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2018)

Brink or Colin would probably have the most knowledge on this one. Tony


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 19, 2018)

@ Tony Thank You


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2018)

No you don't necessarily need dividers, but a good scale Nd an adjustable sliding bevel would be helpfu,, as would a marking gage. You will also need a coping saw and sharp chiseles to do dovetails. I would recommend you practice the joint on some scrap wood before actually trying it on your project. There is a bit of a learning curve to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Mar 1, 2018)

Update_ All the wood from the tack box split horribly since I took the box apart so it will not become part of my joiners box. I have lumber set aside and if the stars align and are willing I will get out this weekend to cut it up and start building. Especially since my nephew is on spring break and would be a perfect project for him to help on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

